# Camping with the girls



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My daughters often joined me or trips into the Uintas. There mother never wanted to come. So it was always Father/daughter outings. For the most part they came during the summer months when it was warmer, By time hunting season and cold weather come round, Their mother had them dancing in Nutcracker and other activities that took all the free time.

Enjoy the time with them, They grow up too fast are gone.

Early on we hiked in and lead the horses while they packed in camp, Then we ride the horses during the days and then hike back out. as the girls got older, I bought more horses and bigger trailers. My middle daughter was recently asked by a boy she has been seeing a lot of "what is your best childhood memory?" and her answer was camping and horse rides with Dad. I never dreamed all the time getting dirty, going to the bathroom in the bushes would out do all the mall time, shopping and ballot with their mom. Your daughters will remember your taking them. And if you try hard, You will have some photos of girls with dirty faces smiling as they ride.




















And before you know it, Those girls will be helping you, rather than you doing all the horse chores.


















BTW, What trailhead and lake did you ride?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

My daughter is 25 and still wants to go camping with me no matter what the transportation....hike, horse or canoe. She'll go anytime. My boys are more likely to turn down the chance. My grandchildren will be next :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so glad that I spent time with my kids when they were little. My daughter rode with me all the time. My son started riding with me when he got interested in girls. A girl might turn down a date to the movies, but how could she resist an invite to go horseback riding with him and the mom? I kept shoes on the "girlfriend" horse until he moved away from home.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

That I so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

we started at the crystal lake trailhead because the wall lake one was full and went past wall the the notch pass and camped down by the little lake below the pass. I don't know if it has a name or not. The picture though is by wall lake on the way out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That looks wonderful. I wish I had had that childhood memory. 
I did, however, get to do several weeklong sea kayaking trips with my dad, which are some of my fondest memories.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

great stories.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

camping out will make them stronger and smarter and the memories will be priceless


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

I also enjoyed the stories and the pics. Great job you guys are doing! I'm a firm believer that kids who grow up with horses learn to love and care for something/someone besides themselves. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've always played a game with my daughters while we rode these trails. I would tell them to pretend I was hurt and they had to find their own way on the trail. So I would put them up front and let them take turns finding the trail makers so they knew they were going the right way. It helped them to develop an eye to notice subtle trail markings.

Years ago I encountered some folks from Michigan out west elk hunting. They asked us for direction to reach the area where they had camped. I was heading that general direction and told them they could follow me. We rode 5-6 miles till I had to turn off and head toward my camp. I told them to continue following the trail markings and it would take them to their camp. They both quickly responded "What trail markers". I asked if they had not noticed any of the marks we had passed. I had been watching for blazes on trees, rock cairnes etc. They of course had not. Since then it was important to me that my daughters know how to spot the official trail marks. If they ever got lost, they should have some idea of how to get out of the mountains. Every summer we have folks lost in the wilderness, Often with tragic results.

Makoda, I've never rode that trail that you did. We have often started at the Highline by Mirror Lake and rode into Naturalist Basin and Four Lakes Basin. We often ride up The East fork of the Bear or start at Christmas Meadows and ride up the Stillwater fork to the Cirques at the upper end of the drainage.

I have also rode in from Moon Lake and Swift Creek trail heads as well as most of the North Slope trail heads into Red Castle, Henry's Fork and Brownie Lake .

My daughters still enjoy camping and trail riding, One even called up from College, saying they had a long weekend and would I take her and her room mates for a pack in camp on the horses. We loaded up and went up to the Yellowstone area. The girls had a great time

My daughter in the middle with her two room mates


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I, too, am a firm believer in horses, girls and camping.

When my daughter was about 9, she and her best friend approached "the Mom's" and asked about a mother-daughter overnight pack trip. The first trip was one night with what we could each pack on our horse. We learned A LOT!

Subsequent trips (9 in all) used at least one pack horse. 

I remember on the first couple of years (we did this yearly) at some point during the trip, the other mother and I would look at each other and say, "Not again. I'm not going through this again", usually referring to pre-teen attitude. But every fall, the girls would suddenly pipe up, "Hey, Mom, where are we going to go on the Mother-Daughter ride next year?" Kathy and I decided that as long as the girls wanted to ride/camp with us, we would take them wherever they wanted to go. We ended up doing these trips for 9 years.

The girls are 22 and 23. One is in vet school; the other works at a vet clinic and will get married next summer. Both still LOVE their horses and riding and want to camp/pack whenever possible.

In my experience and opinion, you can't go wrong with the great outdoors. Even when the attitude gets to you, hang in there. Chances are the memories of the trip--the experience as a whole--will vastly outweigh individual moments and the girls and you will be enthusiastically awaiting the next trip!


----------



## thekycowboy (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pics Love riding with my daughter


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

What great stories. Love the pics aswell


----------

